# looking for someone who offers dtg printing



## joannemuck (Jan 14, 2008)

I am looking for a dtg printer who can help me get my small business off the ground. To clarify, I do not need the unit, I need a business who can handle my print needs. Anyone out there?
I have about 5 designs and I am interested in printing on American Apparel products.


Thank you!
Joanne


----------



## scpromos (May 27, 2006)

There are many on this forum that could help. What area are you located in? It's probably best if you find someone who is relatively close to you.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

threadsafeinc.com, contractdtg, gunslingerdesignstudio.com, funkyoaktree.com

Those are just a few of the companies I found when looking at the signatures of people that post in the Direct to Garment section of the forum


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Where are you located Joanne? I do dtg printing in the Los angeles area.


----------



## joannemuck (Jan 14, 2008)

Great! Thank you....I will check them out...

Joanne


----------



## joannemuck (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi Bobbie,
I am in Maine....and I feel like we are a little behind in the digital to garment printing arena!


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I would imagine there would be someone closer to you, now that they can see where you are located more people will post


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I would try to contact Doug at TR Distributors (now Johnson Plastics). He sold the T-Jet up in that area for a while and still might. He could probably refer you to someone up there.


----------

